# Way Hot Finger!



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 16, 2006)

I was fininishing some pens today with friction polish.  My finger still hurts where I burned it holding the finish rag aganst the blank.  Anyone got any solutions to "hot finger syndrome"? 

Cut some fingers off of gloves and use one at at time?  I can just see getting a leather glove finger hot and it burning away on the meat while trying to get it off.  

There must be a solution to getting friction polish hot and not cooking the digits.


----------



## stilgar (Feb 16, 2006)

I have either kept moving my fingers or doubled up on the rag so that it does not get too hot.  I like to feel the heat to know when I get enough friction to heat the polish but there is a risk of burns.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Feb 16, 2006)

&gt;&gt;Anyone got any solutions to "hot finger syndrome"? 

Yeah, don't use your finger! [][}]
Seriously, I cut strips from a cloth and hold it on the blank in a 'shoe shine' manner.  I can get the mylands to boil easily for a few seconds which is just what you want, while the fingers stay nice and cool. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2006)

Bandaid or two on the appropriate finger.


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 16, 2006)

bandaids or athletic tape works as well.


----------



## btboone (Feb 16, 2006)

When polishing rings on the lathe (which get even hotter), I use a special one finger leather glove made just for doing that.  You can probably make your own, or they're available at jewelers supply stores.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 17, 2006)

When applying hut wax, I will usually fold a paper towel until it's about 3/8" thick and use that, and still don't usually touch it behind where it meets the wood.... HOT!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips.  

And the dang thing still hurts this morning.


----------



## Tubby (Feb 17, 2006)

I have used a piece of pipe insulation (the black foam rubber type you find at the big box stores). to insulate between my finger and my rag.  It conforms easily to the shape of whatever it is you are turning.


Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a cheap plug to use my BUFFING SHAFT. Forget about the friction polish and your 'hot' digits. Buff your way to the top (shine). I just could not resist... [}]made me do it.

-Peter-


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 17, 2006)

I found a reasonable cure this morning.  I went up to the Tractor Supply and looked at work gloves.  I found a pair of $5 leather palm work gloves that had an extra layer of leather applied to the index finger.  I cut the finger off the glove and have used it this morning.  No burning of the finger, I can feel a little warm coming through when the finish heats up but my finger is not getting the hot dog treatment any more.


----------



## Skye (Feb 17, 2006)

I dont want to state the obvious, but you could fold the cloth a few more times. My first pen was PPP sticked, used a rag folded a few times, kept moving, never really got hot.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Feb 17, 2006)

Mac, I use a piece of carpet padding and it works great.  I also use it under some of the sandpaper!  Try it, you'll like it![]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 17, 2006)

I use a sponge-small piece cut just for this purpose-about an inch wide and 3 inches long.  Put under the rag and you're good to go.  If the whole thing starts smoking, might be time to stop.[]


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 18, 2006)

never had that problem, I normally double up with the finishing cloths.


----------

